# 21st birthday bourbon



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I am turning 21 next week and am looking for suggestions on a good bourbon to celebrate with. I am on a college budget so I usually drink Jim Beam Black or Buffalo Trace. If I want to step it up for a special occasion, I'll go with Knob Creek. Since I don't have much experience with higher end bourbon I figured I'd turn to the treasure trove of knowledge that is Club Stogie for ideas.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Maker's Mark is pretty good stuff, IMO. Other than that and Jim Beam, I have no real experience with bourbon.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Blanton's is an excellent bourbon, goes for about $40. My favorite so far. I do have to say I'm having my first taste of Woodford Reserve right now and at $28 a bottle it is extremely smooth and light.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Pappy Van Winkles 15 yr is great. The Knob Creek is good, but has a smokey finish. Makers Mark is more affordable and is very good.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

If the "Wolverine" portion of your username refers to U of Michigan I have nothing to say to you....


:tu As usual the Buckey will take the high road..

Here are my suggestions, low to high price:
Corner Creek Reserve
Ridgemont Reserve
Elijah Craig 18 yr Single Barrel
Blanton's
Old Rip Van Winkle 20YR Pappy Van Winkle's Family Resrve


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Gotta go with the Makers Mark ("Mothers Milk" in my house).
It's excellent with most cigars & at a price range of $17 - $22
for a fifth, it's almost affordable for a starving student!:tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Seems to me the *Old Forrester Birthday Bourbon* would be in order.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

If you like Knob (i love it) a great bourbon is booker's


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

txmatt said:


> If the "Wolverine" portion of your username refers to U of Michigan I have nothing to say to you....
> 
> :tu As usual the Buckey will take the high road..
> 
> ...


Are you sure you've actually had these??? Last time I checked Buckeye fans only drank malt liquor like Steel Reserve, OE and Colt 45.

Anyways, right now I think I'm leaning towards the Blanton's. I really like Buffalo Trace and have always wanted to try some of the higher end stuff from there. Now I finally have a good excuse to spend $40 on it. Also if anyone has a cigar recommendation that pairs really well with this, let me know. Right now I had been leaning towards either a Padron '26 or '64.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Eagle Rare, Evan Williams Single Barrel or Basil Hayden. Happy birthday and enjoy.


----------



## mulehead (Sep 18, 2006)

If you are looking for a really good bourbon on a college budget, give Elijah Craig 12 Year Old a try. It blows away many bourbons that are twice the price.

Happy 21st!
Mulehead


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

kvm said:


> Blanton's is an excellent bourbon, goes for about $40. My favorite so far.


Also consider Booker's--hadn't had any until about two weeks ago--and now I'm going to get a bottle to have on hand. Lots of bang for your buck at about 125 proof and an excellent tasting bourbon. Good for 21st birthdays!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm partial to Knob Creek....... smoooooooth (perhaps TOO smooth, very easy to go overboard!)


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i have to second the booker's and the woodford reserve


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the advice. It was a great birthday. I wound up going with Booker's. It was between that and the Blanton's, but I don't think you can get Buffalo Trace products in GA for some reason.


----------

